# Big Mamma's litter



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

On 8-8-13 Big Mamma which is my best producing sow had 20 piglets. She was extremely exhausted due to having them around 2pm the hotest part of the day. 5 were stillborn and she fell on 5 tring to get to the water so 10 made it out alive. Has anyone ever had more piglets than the sow has tits? Before this litter her best was 15, but only 12 made it so they all had their own nursing station.


----------



## DoubleR (Sep 5, 2013)

Thats a big litter! we averaged 15-16. We had a few bigger litters over the year but at least one other sow going and were able to graft the extras on another sow.


----------

